# Moto-GPe RC Bikes



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

I didn't even realise this existed until very recently. I wouldn't have thought it was possible but purely the gyroscopic effect of the wheels and a couple of stabilisers is all that keeps these bikes from falling over. They are very quick but great skill with the throttle and steering is required to navigate this track successfully.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

It's a totally different experience, compared to 4 wheels. When the bike leans over and the wires start scraping, but the bike isn't turning enough...yikes. have to really rethink what you're doing.


----------

